
Germany’s coronavirus anomaly: high infection rates but few deaths - doener
https://www.ft.com/content/c0755b30-69bb-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3
======
rkagerer
[http://archive.is/0oFD3](http://archive.is/0oFD3)

